# HPA Motorsports to represent ST Suspensions at Waterfest



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

*HPA is proud to be standing alongside the KW team at Waterfest 16 to exclusively represent the ST brand. Our staff will be on hand to answer your questions and will be offering amazing SHOW-ONLY SPECIALS during the annual event taking place in Englishtown NJ on July 17 and 18th.*

As the original exclusive importer of KW Suspensions for the North American market over a decade ago, the HPA Motorsports team has continued to work closer than ever with this talented German manufacturer. 

In 2005, *KW Automotive GmbH of Germany acquired the ST brand *with visions of lifting the quality expectations for the budget conscious enthusiast. 

Since 1979, the ST brand has been associated with cutting edge suspension offerings for a broad platform of vehicles. By injecting some of KW’s European technology into this new line of coilovers, the ST brand has set the bar for quality and functionality within a market segment overrun by rebranded offshore knock offs.


*ST Suspensions Coilovers feature:*



Zinc plated steel housings with “D” shaped threads to ensure ease of height adjustment across the life of the damper
Steel impregnated composite spring seats guarantee against corrosion and prevent binding when adjusting ride height
Pre-set low pressure twin tube damper construction optimizes pitch and roll without compromising comfort over harsh road surfaces
Self centering integrated dust boots protect piston rods and seals from stone chips and road debris
Rising rate Elastomer bumpstops increase spring rate under extreme conditions to avoid the need for a stiff ride in day to day usage
High tensile steel springs offer more travel than standard steel
5 year limited warranty backed by the world’s largest coilover manufacturer












Over the last several months, the team at HPA has worked closely with KW Automotive North America in Sanger California to review the ST Coilover program in efforts of optimizing the program offerings for a perfect fit with our platforms and roadways. *The ST range now encompasses almost all VW / Audi applications.*










For more information or to order online, visit 
www.hpamotorsport.com/st.htm


----------

